# Every Reformed Systematic Theology Online



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 30, 2015)

For your reading pleasure, below is a link to every major reformed systematic theology available online since the Reformation (that could reasonably be found by a fallible human being, etc.). 

(I'm sure I missed a few, if so feel free to link more below). 

The list is currently around 105 authors, in chronological order. You can also view them in alphabetical order by author.

There is a link to half a dozen or so reformed baptist systematic theologies as well.

Besides the obvious usefulness of the page, if you are interested in a specific Christian doctrine, you are able to look at what a variety of theologians have said about it historically by looking in the appropriate place in their systematic works.

If you desire to purchase such books, 'Buy' links are provided that will take you to a convenient place to purchase them, though you will want to check around for the lowest price, etc.

Please enjoy.


Every Reformed Systematic Theology Online​


----------



## Justified (Sep 30, 2015)

Travis Fentiman said:


> For your reading pleasure, below is a link to every major reformed systematic theology available online since the Reformation (that could reasonably be found by a fallible human being, etc.).
> 
> (I'm sure I missed a few, if so feel free to link more below).
> 
> ...


For the third item listed under Beza consider substituting this link: http://rscottclark.org/2014/02/bezas-summa-totius-christianismi/

Clark uses same translation, but updates spelling.


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Sep 30, 2015)

I appreciate this list, but is there any way I can convince you to change the font color? It is a weird gray on that black.

It is currently #808080. Will you please change it to #ececec or #cccccc? 

I could be in the minority here, but I was straining.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Travis, 

It is obvious that you've put a substantial amount of work into this project, and I am sure it will be a means of blessing and growth in the Lord to many. Thanks for sharing your page with us.

I noticed that your entry for _The Marrow of Divinity _by William Ames currently links to a PoD edition and thought you may want to consider linking to its paperback reprint (http://www.amazon.com/The-Marrow-Theology-William-Ames/dp/0801020387). 

The volume features a fascinating 64 page introduction briefly covering the background of _The Marrow_ (that is, how it came to be written), the life of Ames, and an overview of Puritan theology. 

I have thoroughly enjoyed my copy and reference it frequently. Either way, I figured I'd pass along the info so you could decide. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you for the above recommendations, sirs. I will be on top of them shortly (if I am spared).


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Oct 1, 2015)

Evan, thank you for the link which I was not aware of. Yes, I believe that is significantly easier to read than the EEBO edition I had up. I replaced the link.

Rev. Reagan, thank you for the link. I actually have the particular edition you linked, had looked for it on the internet and could not find it. So thank you for sharing it. I replaced the link on the page.

Brian, thank you much for the gray font recommendations. I was aware of the issue but have not yet been able to find a good solution to it. I like the gray fonts you referenced. I am going to play around with them, ask some people what they think is easiest to read, etc. and will probably end up using one of the fonts you recommended. Unfortunately I probably will not be able to work backwards and redo pages I have already done, but if I get a good response from the colors your recommended, I will use those here on out for new pages. Thank you much!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful list; it will come in handy in the future (dv).


----------



## ianm2 (Oct 14, 2015)

wow absolutely brilliant post and kudos for the amount of effort and dedication you must've put into it.
thanks a lot


----------



## yeutter (Nov 5, 2015)

_*Theology for Every Christian: A Systematic Theology in the Reformed and Premillennial Tradition*_ of J. Oliver Buswell by Timothy Tow and Jeffrey Khoo can be found at: www.febc.edu.sg


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 5, 2015)

Travis Fentiman said:


> I actually have the particular edition you linked, had looked for it on the internet and could not find it.



I've learned through trial and error that simply typing "ISBN _____" and the number into Google is an excellent way to search. 

Hope that's helpful! Thanks for sharing your work with us.

Grace to you.


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 8, 2015)

Travis,

This is a very nice resource. Thank you!


----------



## TheOldCourse (Nov 8, 2015)

William Perkins' A Golden Chain is here in facsimile


----------



## lynnie (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow just wow.

Best PB post ever! 

Thanks for your devoted hard work. May the electric grid stay up


----------



## lynnie (Nov 8, 2015)

I wanted to add that my dear hub noticed your negativity about Frame. I think you do his ST a great injustice. If your target audience is the very small subset of Christianity represented by guys here, who are Reformed, highly theologically trained, broadly read, and generally blessed with high IQs, fine, let them read Bavinck and all the rest and ignore Frame. 

However, I think I am a better representative of the broader mass of less educated but theologically interested Calvinists, more typical of a Sunday school class or a women's group. I slogged through parts of Bavinck like a machete through the jungle and finally gave up, too many diversions and sidetracks. Same for Owen- I admit his brilliance and piety, but settle for the edited version on a subject. 

Frame's ST is just wonderful to read, although I didn't read his sections you dislike so I won't argue with you on that! One feels like they are sitting in a class with a teacher talking. He takes a subject, mentions some common thinking, and then starts pulling up verses with the same Hebrew or Greek word and asks how that fits. Then he digs in with probing questions based on the text. It is really thought producing, makes somebody like me realize how important it is to study based on the original language, and makes theology exciting, not boring. I love Frame.

That is not to take back my previous comment- I think if I was to save one single post or link from years at this forum it would be this ST site. You have done a fabulous job and I thank you. I hope your link spreads globally. But as a Frame fan, I figured I'd throw in my 2 cents. Like I said, I probably am closer to the average church member in reading tastes than the genius types at PB  I would add Frame to your list of useful STs.


----------



## johnny (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Frame too Lynnie, 

QUOTE: I slogged through parts of Bavinck like a machete through the jungle and finally gave up,

Too Funny,,,


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Nov 9, 2015)

Friends, 

Thank you for the helpful additions that some of you have provided and for the many encouragements.

Lynnie, I truly do appreciate the thoughts that you expressed; they were helpful for me. You are probably right that you are more representative of the average Christian interested in Reformed theology than what I had in mind, and that to such Christians Frame would probably be very refreshing. I am glad that you and many others have been edified by his writings. Blessings till we meet in heaven.


----------

